# Wie macht man viel DPS ?



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.

Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).

Andere Spieler dagegen sagen das man mit t9 mindestens 3.5 ka fahren kann.

Was kann ich tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (12. Januar 2010)

Hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst Eichhörnchen twohitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKMib1qbAGE

SCNR

Aber ernsthaft... deine Skala ist zu kurz, ich verzeihs dir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (12. Januar 2010)

Genau,
die Skala is wirklich n bisl kurz..so bis 8 hätte die ruhig gehen können^^

Also ich würd übern daumen sagen:

Schurke - 5,5k+
Schami und krieger -4,5k+

Is nich die Welt, aber im Moment reichts mir noch^^

Ansonsten, mal nen Guide lesen:

http://wow.gamona.de/das-spiel/was-ist-das...in-guide-wotlk/


----------



## Broesl (12. Januar 2010)

Gib mal deinen Armory Link oder frag im Pala Forum nach. T9 sagt wenig aus, hast du 2 T9 und der rest blau oder full ilvl 245 ? 232 ? wie gesagt t9 sagt gar nichts. Und es sind auch 3,5k dps nicht der Bringer im aktuellen Content.


Mfg


----------



## Braamséry (12. Januar 2010)

1. DPS definiert sich nicht durch EQ, sondern durch EQ+ein kleines bischchen Skill
2. DPS is doch out oder? GS is doch jez groß im kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. die Skala müsste bis mindestens 10k erweitert werden.
4. Sowohl die Frage nach DPS sowie GS sagt meistens nichts über das Spielverhalten und ist das was zu einem Teil zum Untergang von WoW führt, weil die ganzen Whiner sich benachteiligt fühlen werden...


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Skillung,Equip, Sockerlung, Verzauberungen sind die Grundlage.
Wir wissen nur etwas über dein Equip.


----------



## Tephis (12. Januar 2010)

Die Umfrage ist ohne weitere Definitionen leider wenig hilfreich.  Genauso wie ach so viele Anfragen in Dalaran & Co bei der Gruppen-  / Mitstreitersuche.

  Wo soll der Schaden gemessen werden? Für was für einen Zeitraum und  unter welchen Bedingungen? Boss-Puppe, self buffed. Hinstellen, drauf  halten, kein Zielwechsel und insbesondere nicht bewegen? Oder doch  lieber "realistischere" Werte aus einer Instanz, einem Raid. Aber auch  hier.. unter welchen Bedingungen, welche Buffs...

Allein diese Faktoren machen bei mir knapp 4k Unterschied von einem schlechten (3k) zu einem guten Schnitt (7k) aus. Soll ich mich also bei entsprechender Anfrage mit 3k oder mit 7k melden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (12. Januar 2010)

Hexer - T9 - 5k bis 13k DPS  (Movementencounter bis hin zu  Späßen wie Hodir/Thaddius/Twins) Durchschnittlich 6,5k

Wie man DPS macht? Gute Ping, Keine Ruckler, Optimales Bossverständnis, Guter Gruppensupport, kein Pech mit Bossfähigkeiten (Snowbolds etc), Optimale Klassenkenntnisse, optimale PvE Skillung, bestmögliches PvE Equip, bestmögliche VZ und Sockel. Sowie muss man zu 110% bei der Sache sein sowie bestmöglich auf Bossfähigkeiten reagieren. Somit steht der imba  roxx0r DPS nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

also, ich hab GS durchschnitt 202 und hab t9 normal und sonst epic

und ich meine dps in einer normalen hero ini wie z.b. Gundrak

und ja , ich meine selfbuffed


----------



## Bergerdos (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Fragestellungen in den Umfragen immer wieder witzig. Hast Du mal nachgedacht bevor Du hier sowas startest ?

Zum einen sollten klare Vorgaben gelten, daß ein lvl 40er noch keine 1 k DPS erreicht ist wohl klar, also sollte dabeistehen ab lvl 80.

Das nächste, welchen Wert meinst Du denn mit DPS ? Am Boss ? an ner Puppe ? In einer 5er Hero am Boss ? Beim Trash ? Ungebufft ? Selbstgebufft ? Raidgebufft ? DPS über kompletten Raid-Bosskampf oder alles zünden und 10 sekunden auf die Puppe einprügeln ? Mit oder ohne Fläschchen oder Elixier ?

Sorry, so eine Umfrage ist kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> also, ich hab GS durchschnitt 202 und hab t9 normal und sonst epic
> 
> und ich meine dps in einer normalen hero ini wie z.b. Gundrak
> 
> und ja , ich meine selfbuffed



Gib uns doch bitte einfach Deinen Armory-Link


----------



## Aratos (12. Januar 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Genau,
> die Skala is wirklich n bisl kurz..so bis 8 hätte die ruhig gehen können^^
> 
> Also ich würd übern daumen sagen:
> ...



Find ich auch...über 4k is doch nicht schwer!!!11elf


----------



## Shuiju (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn du wirklich Hilfe brauchst, wäre ein Charname oder der direkte Link schon wichtig. Dann könnte man auf Equip, Skillung, Sockel, Verzauberungen usw. eingehen. Welches Siegel benutzt du? Welche Rota?

Die Skala ist in jedem Fall zu kurz, in ner 5er Hero würde ich mal die Durchschnitts-DPS (Trash und Bosse) nehmen und da sollten 4-5k schon möglich sein.


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Da ich in letzter zeit nur getankt hab wird bei wowarmory nur mein tank eq angezeigt

@Bergerdos

ich meine 2.5 k dps in einer 5 man hero ini ohne tränke, mit selfbuff ,ohne bufffood und ohne alles gezündet zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (12. Januar 2010)

olol...

An alle die jetzt sagen "pl0x hättest du doch noch drölf k dps zur Auswahl hinzugefügt!!11einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Da steht über 4k dps... Angenommen einer von uns fährt hier 8k dps, in der Auswahl steht ÜBER 4k dps. Wenn wir jetzt unser Gehirn noch ein bisschen mehr einschalten dann... 
Ooooh!! Sowas! 8 liegt ja ÜBER 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie geht denn das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2010)

Die Umfrage hätte man so auch zu 3.0-Zeiten machen können.

Mit dem Titel hat sie auch nichts zu tun.

Viel DPS macht man mit mit der richtigen Rota/Prioliste, sich mit der eigenen Klasse auseinander setzen und ganz wichtig, Übung.


----------



## Daranghul (12. Januar 2010)

Wie die Vorposter gesagt haben, wir bräuchten schon wesentlich mehr infos um dir helfen zu können. 




Eins kann ich dir aber schonmal sagen, die skala ist echt viel zu kurz^^ ich meine unser raidschurke macht 8,5k dps


----------



## CharlySteven (12. Januar 2010)

naja flickwerk dps:
tank 3,5k
mage 11k


----------



## Andoral1990 (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...



mein krieger hat alles t9 teile und sonst nur 200er und 213er kram... und trinkets sind sogar noch beide blau und ich mach im 10er schon 4,5 und im 25er 5,5k dps... je nach setup auch im 10er schon mehr
 

undie auswahlmöglichkeiten sind bissel belämmert....  4k+  da sollte es noch höher gehen... ich mach mit meiner eule im 25er  doppelt so viel. teileweise sogar 9k


----------



## Al_xander (12. Januar 2010)

Grüße,

Schurke macht 5k+ an der Übungspuppe, na ja kommt öfters aufn Boss 
und auf den Raid an 10er oder 25er.
Mein Pala is Tank und macht ca. 2-3k~ mit Flächenschaden und Schildpull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Al_x


----------



## -Baru- (12. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> 4k+  da sollte es noch höher gehen... ich mach mit meiner eule im 25er  doppelt so viel. teileweise sogar 9k



Du bist ein Held. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass 9k Dps auch unter 4kdps+ fallen?
Noch dazu zu geil, wenn der TE von 5er Hero Inis redet und Du mit 25er DpS ankommst.
Oder wolltest Du uns einfach mal zeigen, wie lang deiner ist?


----------



## Sèv! (12. Januar 2010)

10er Raid 5-6k
25er Raid 6-8k

Man benötigt:
Equip,Skill,Verstand,Konzentration und vorallem Skill


----------



## Super PePe (12. Januar 2010)

der thread hat was von Akamas Schemen
es wird gesagt wir warten vor der tür aber nein 4 dds müssen rein und ihn anlabern ...


----------



## Komakomi (12. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinem Druiden (Main) als Eule (Normal Heal) mache ich ~6k DpS, mit meinem Mage 7k dps (als pyro 5k) udn mit meinem Schamanen ele (frisch 80, nicht sonderlich gutes Equip - aber recht Equipunabhängig) ~4k dps
Die Angaben beziehen sich auf Bosse wie dem ersten in ICC, wo man als caster nciht viel laufen muss. Ich behaupte einfach mal, ich kann die 3 Chars nicht schlecht spielen, bin auch zufireden wenn mal ein 2k dps'ler in den Raids dabei is.


----------



## Yuvi (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...




Tja da sieht man mal wieder das jeder Noob epic bekommt.

Wie wäre es mit vernüpftigem Skill und Wissen wie man seinen char spielt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (12. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> 1. DPS definiert sich nicht durch EQ, sondern durch EQ+ein kleines bischchen Skill
> 2. DPS is doch out oder? GS is doch jez groß im kommen
> 
> 
> ...


GS = Gesamt schaden =/? oder was...^^?

naja ich fahr locker 4k mit meinem DK auf blut...Und ich heil den meisten Boss aoe von mir weg^^

Und ich find mit t9 kann man locker 4k + fahren, man kann auch mit full t7(I-level 200/213) 4k dps fahren, so ists nicht...Du hättest das ma in dein klassenforum posten sollen und dir mal die guides durchlesen.
^^


----------



## Navaleen (12. Januar 2010)

GS= Gear-Score...nehme ich mal an....


----------



## Selidia (12. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fragestellungen in den Umfragen immer wieder witzig. Hast Du mal nachgedacht bevor Du hier sowas startest ?
> 
> Zum einen sollten klare Vorgaben gelten, daß ein lvl 40er noch keine 1 k DPS erreicht ist wohl klar, also sollte dabeistehen ab lvl 80.
> 
> ...




Er meint sicher einen lvl 10er an Hogger..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (12. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> olol...
> 
> An alle die jetzt sagen "pl0x hättest du doch noch drölf k dps zur Auswahl hinzugefügt!!11einself
> 
> ...


So gesehen könnte man "über 1k DPS" voten und müsste sich nichtmal dafür schämen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).
> ...


Wenn du nich Tank oder gar Heiler bist, is das jezz genau der Moment an dem du anfangen solltest dir Gedanken zu machen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

BTT: Die Skala hört zu früh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Donkeloktor (12. Januar 2010)

jo die auflistung is nen bisn zu niedrig angestetzt mein ele schami macht im 25er ja schon 7,5k dps aber der dk bei uns schon so um die 9 -10 k und das mit 4k und aufwärts is da nicht gut gewählt zu icc zeiten die umfrage wäre zu naxx zeiten passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerby499 (12. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja ein Penis größer als der andere, da darf sich keiner wundern, wenn WoW - immer noch - das beste zum anonymen Schwanzvergleich ist.

Ob hier so mancher schwindelt und aus seinen 2k dps, mal grade eben min 6 k macht..... ?

Kann ja keiner Nachweisen, also weiter mit den Höchstgeboten ^^


----------



## Vartez (12. Januar 2010)

Mit Shadow:
Hero: 3k+
10ner: 3,6+
25iger: 4k+

Muss aber sagen hab nich bestes Equip und gerade ers fullepic ^^


----------



## RedShirt (12. Januar 2010)

Waffen Krieger, Itemlevel 232  <----> Arkanmagier, Itemlevel 232

Wer macht wohl den meisten Dämätsch? HmmmmmmMMMMmmmm =) mayhap der Mage?

Ein bissi sollt mer schon noch auf die Klasse schauen.

Dann darf der Krieger evtl noch dem Boss nachlaufen...
oder darf aus Voidzones hüpfen...
da wird der Magier weniger schauen müssen.

Das ist so stark boss- und situationsabhängig... bei manchen Inis (Da redest ja von) fährt keiner über 3k, weil der Boss (Drak Tharon...) Dich z.B. aweng verwandelt... oder Du landest im Eisgrab bei Burg Utgarde und deine Dots ticken weiter, etc etc
Alles stark abhängig.

@shadow
musstest Du Ziele wechseln? Ne? Ah ok.
Doch? Ah ok.

DPS sind *nur* und ausschließlich am Boss wirklich relevant. Nicht am Trash.
Auch Ony-welpen zähl ich nicht zum Boss... =) 

An alle Hinleger: 20cm =)


----------



## c0bRa (12. Januar 2010)

Ok,

Shadow, SingleTarget, Bossencounter ohne Movement:
5er Hero: 5,0-6,5k DPS
10er Raid: 6,0-7,5k DPS
25er Raid: 7,5-8,2k DPS


----------



## revanx (12. Januar 2010)

unter 1 k 
laser laser laser


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (12. Januar 2010)

also als pali musst in hcs jetz mal davon ausgehn daste siegel des befehls benutzt
cleave und so ^^
trash immer brav weihe legen und die prio abarbeiten mehr ist es nicht ^^
beim boss halt siegel wechseln ^^

btw ich als hunter schaff in ner hc durchgängig 5k-6k kommt auf den vorhandenen support an ^^
hc bosse sind sowieso nurnoch cds anschmeißen wegnatzen...... heißt bei mir 
7k dps aufwärts 

für alle flamer bedenkt es ist ne hc ^^
debuffs bzw buffs und so sind NICHT wie im 25er vorhanden
außerdem sollte man hc bosse nicht mit raids vergleichen ^^


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Yuvi schrieb:


> Tja da sieht man mal wieder das jeder Noob epic bekommt.



Ich bin ja auch voll der noob wenn ich schon 2 einhalb jahre WoW spiele


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> also, ich hab GS durchschnitt 202 und hab t9 normal und sonst epic
> 
> und ich meine dps in einer normalen hero ini wie z.b. Gundrak
> 
> und ja , ich meine selfbuffed



Chef, wenn du glaubst das auch nur EINER hier seine DPS angibt, und NICHT die 25-mann vollbuffed-lief-grad-geil 3 Sekunden aus dem null-movement-bossfight meint, da 50% draufhaut und "so um schnitt, wenn ich einhand spiele und grad wer anruft" dranlügt, dann leg dich wieder weg, und träum weiter.


----------



## Shadria (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ...
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> ...


In einer 5er Hero-Instanz liegen die meisten so bei ca. 3-5k Dps (natürlich abhängig von der Ini, der Klasse, dem Equip, dem Skill, dem Gruppenspiel etc.). In 5er Hero-Inis hab ich von 900 Dps bis 8k Dps schon alles gesehen...



heiduei schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).
> 
> Andere Spieler dagegen sagen das man mit t9 mindestens 3.5 ka fahren kann.
> ...


Hast du ein T9-Teil? Full T9? Restliches Equip? Ich sag mal so: mit kompletten Equip auf T9-Niveau sollten 3,5k Dps kein Problem sein.



heiduei schrieb:


> ...
> Was kann ich tun ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau im Pala-Klassenforum vorbei oder unterhalten dich mal mit anderen Leuten die Pala spielen. Da gibts oft jede Menge Tipps bezüglich Equip, Stats, Rota, Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine etc.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: ich war gestern in Drak´Tharon (hero), da hatte der Pala (als Tank (!) und zugegebenermassen sehr guten Equip) eine Dps von 3,5k...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (12. Januar 2010)

Aufjeden Fall weit über 4k! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (12. Januar 2010)

*Mit t9 schafft man mit jeder Klasse min +5k dps im Bosskampf* (10er) wer es nicht schafft macht was falsch und soll sind Char bitte sofort löschen und mit WOW aufhören. 

Als Hexer komme ich zu zeit auf ~7k ±1k dps, kommt aber dabei immer auf Gruppe und Boss an.


----------



## Kerby499 (12. Januar 2010)

> Chef, wenn du glaubst das auch nur EINER hier seine DPS angibt, und NICHT die 25-mann vollbuffed-lief-grad-geil 3 Sekunden aus dem null-movement-bossfight meint, da 50% draufhaut und "so um schnitt, wenn ich einhand spiele und grad wer anruft" dranlügt, dann leg dich wieder weg, und träum weiter.



/sign


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Hast du ein T9-Teil? Full T9? Restliches Equip? Ich sag mal so: mit kompletten Equip auf T9-Niveau sollten 3,5k Dps kein Problem sein.
> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: ich war gestern in Drak´Tharon (hero), da hatte der Pala (als Tank (!) und zugegebenermassen sehr guten Equip) eine Dps von 3,5k...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, hab full t9



> Mit t9 schafft man mit jeder Klasse min +5k dps im Bosskampf (10er) wer es nicht schafft macht was falsch und soll sind Char bitte sofort löschen und mit WOW aufhören.



Ja, du bist der größte und alle anderen die nich wenn sie nach einem Jahr /played eingeben und mindestens 200 Tage spielzeit drauf haben  sind kack-noobs die sowieso nix drauf haben, oder ?


----------



## Bergerdos (12. Januar 2010)

Da der TE  inzwischen gesagt hat daß es sich um DPS in einer Hero handelt:

Mein Main ist Heiler oder Tank (Dualskill) und als Tank sind schonmal 2 k DPS drin.
Mit meinem Magier (Itemschnitt 218) komm ich in einer Hero (gesamte Ini) meist auf ca. 3 k und auch wenn manche hier vorgeben daß sie in einer Hero problemlos 5k + DPS fahren - ich hab in den bestimmt 50 Random Heros mit meinem Magier nie einen über 4 k gesehen, auch mit dem besten Equip. Obwohl, die mit extrem gutem Equip hatten oft so 5k DPS für 10 Sekunden und waren dann tot weil sie Aggro hatten.
Also wenn man den Tank 2-3 Sekunden antanken lässt und dann mit AOE anfängt ist die Trashgruppe so schnell tot daß die 2-3 Sekunden am Anfang Deine DPS runterziehen. Richtig hohe DPS fährst Du nur wenn Du ab der ersten Sekunde im Kampf voll draufholzt und als Tank renn ich auch keinem Mob hinterher der am Anfang aus einer AOE-Gruppe zum DD läuft - also endet das für den Holzer meist tödlich.

Ach ja, wenn es um Bosse geht, wenn ich einen guten Tank hab der schnell viel Aggro aufbaut kann ich beim Boss als Magier sofort alle CDs zünden, Spiegelbilder, Fähigkeiten, Berserker (als Troll), Trinkets ... und komm dann selbst mit meinem Equipstand auf ca. 6 k DPS. Ich verbrauch dann zwar in 15 Sekunden alles Mana was ich hab aber der Boss lebt eh nicht länger.


----------



## failrage (12. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Da der TE  inzwischen gesagt hat daß es sich um DPS in einer Hero handelt:
> 
> Mein Main ist Heiler oder Tank (Dualskill) und als Tank sind schonmal 2 k DPS drin.
> Mit meinem Magier (Itemschnitt 218) komm ich in einer Hero (gesamte Ini) meist auf ca. 3 k und auch wenn manche hier vorgeben daß sie in einer Hero problemlos 5k + DPS fahren - ich hab in den bestimmt 50 Random Heros mit meinem Magier nie einen über 4 k gesehen, auch mit dem besten Equip. Obwohl, die mit extrem gutem Equip hatten oft so 5k DPS für 10 Sekunden und waren dann tot weil sie Aggro hatten.



Ich hatte schon 2 Retris die am Trash 6k+ DPS gefahren sind. Und zwar im Nexus und in Gundrak, da fallen die Mobs sehr schnell um.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. Januar 2010)

Mit Mage über alle Daten 4 k ohne mich wirklich anzustrengen. Bei Bosskämpfen hatte ich heute Mittag VF Hero 8k (Arkan Mage halt ) ^^


----------



## KING123KING123 (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ja, hab full t9
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, du bist der größte und alle anderen die nich wenn sie nach einem Jahr /played eingeben und mindestens 200 Tage spielzeit drauf haben  sind kack-noobs die sowieso nix drauf haben, oder ?



Die 200 Tage hab ich auch nicht zusammen, gerade mal 127 Tage.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nun mal der Meinung das Leute die ihr Klasse nicht beherrschen aufhören sollen zu spielen oder sich mal Guide durch lesen sollen wo genau drin steht wie es geht.

Es fängt bei vielen schon mit VZ und sockeln an wo sie mir zeigen das sie keine Ahnung haben.
Da laufen in wow caster rum die Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit gesockelt haben, melee die Intelligenz sockeln(Melee Schami, Vergelter Pala)  oder leute die low VZ und low Steine benutzen. (zb. 12 ZM und 19 ZM Steine)



heiduei schrieb:


> ...kack-noobs...


...wie du es sagt kann ich einfach nicht mehr sehen in wow mir wird einfach nur noch schlecht von ihnen.


----------



## Vizard (12. Januar 2010)

4k-7k an Bossen in 5er Heros, kommt halt auch drauf an wer sonst noch in der Gruppe is und welcher Boss gerade gemacht wird.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Bummrar (12. Januar 2010)

über 2.5 PEWPEW protpala ftw


----------



## Ch4zer (12. Januar 2010)

Geh ins Klassenforum und informier dich über deine Rota!

2,5k dps mit t9 ist hab extrem low...

Solltest deutlich mehr schaffen wenn du dich informierst bis du weißt wie du deine klasse zu spielen hast!

Aber mach dir nichts drauß, gibt sogar DKs die meinen Schaden machen zu können ohne Krankheiten auf den Zielen, es geht also noch schlechter xD


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Januar 2010)

Also schaffe auch die 6K locker. Wie? Ganz einfach.

Ich fange auf der linken Seite der Tastatur an, und rolle dann ganz behutsam mit meinem Kopf auf die rechte Seite der Tastatur. Bloß nicht zu schnell, sonst wird das nix mit der Rotation. Auf der rechten Seite angekommen, fängt das Spiel wieder von vorne an. Aber AUFGEPASST: dieses Mal von rechts nach links. Denn dies ist der größte Knackpunkt, hier scheitern die meisten Spieler.

Ich hoffe das konnte euch weiterhelfen.

so long


----------



## Bader1 (12. Januar 2010)

6k in HEros


----------



## sko1970 (12. Januar 2010)

man kann doch nich einfach fragen wieviel dps man fährt!

die DPS werte schwangen doch bossen und 5er 10er oder 25er raid
man muss berücksichtigen wieviel support in der grp ist
mit trinket oder ohne
und 
und 
und.....

frag lieber wieviel DPS ihr an der herobosspuppe habt mit lvl 80 und ab 45oo GS

PS mit meinem mage mach ich zwischen 6-8k im raid

lfg sven


----------



## Bader1 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich mag die Hero Boss puppen ned mahc da nur 3k^^ und so an singletarget hero 6k^^ und in Raids nochmal mehr


----------



## Willtaker (12. Januar 2010)

über 3k oder unter 4k... die antworten gefallen mir richtig gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (12. Januar 2010)

die umfrage ist ein wenig sinnlos, oder?
dps woran? raidbuffed? 25iger? 10ner? selfbuffed?
Das einzige das man objektiv vergleichen könnte wären die dps selbuffed an der bosspuppe, alles andere is sinnlos...



KING123KING123 schrieb:


> *Mit t9 schafft man mit jeder Klasse min +5k dps im Bosskampf* (10er) wer es nicht schafft macht was falsch und soll sind Char bitte sofort löschen und mit WOW aufhören.
> 
> Als Hexer komme ich zu zeit auf ~7k ±1k dps, kommt aber dabei immer auf Gruppe und Boss an.



schon wieder so ne unqualifizierte Äusserung ...
welcher boss? raidsituation? buffs?
die 5k schafft man mit gutem equip *meistens* und auch viel mehr, je nach bosskampf
aber wieviel dps machst du denn wenn du bei fauldarm (hieß der glaub ich, also der linke der beiden)
wegen der spore hin und herlaufen musst und dann dann noch im kampf (25raid) 6mal den "kotzen" debuff bekommst (wir haben die range eingehalten, innerhalb von 10m stand niemand von dem ich den debuff hätte bekommen können)
dann biste nur mehr am laufen und kotzen, da is net mehr viel dmg drin ...



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Also schaffe auch die 6K locker. Wie? Ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich fange auf der linken Seite der Tastatur an, und rolle dann ganz behutsam mit meinem Kopf auf die rechte Seite der Tastatur. Bloß nicht zu schnell, sonst wird das nix mit der Rotation. Auf der rechten Seite angekommen, fängt das Spiel wieder von vorne an. Aber AUFGEPASST: dieses Mal von rechts nach links. Denn dies ist der größte Knackpunkt, hier scheitern die meisten Spieler.
> 
> ...



thx, made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Januar 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun mal der Meinung das Leute die ihr Klasse nicht beherrschen aufhören sollen zu spielen



Jawohl mein Führer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (12. Januar 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun mal der Meinung das Leute die ihr Klasse nicht beherrschen aufhören sollen zu spielen oder sich mal Guide durch lesen sollen wo genau drin steht wie es geht.



Jopp, ob's denen Spass macht ist sekundär, aber wenn du den Server mit deiner heilige Anwesenheit erleuchtest haben alle Kackboons sich zu verpissen. 

Kindchen, wer noch spiel, wie sie spielen, ob sie's können oder nicht, ob sie viel oder wenig spielen, ob sie zur Not vierzehn Tage brauchen oder mehr für level 11 auf level 12 ... geht dich, gelinde gesagt, nen feuchten Kehricht an. 
Die zahlen ebenso wie du ihre 13 Euro, und haben - da sie meist mehr soziale Kompetenz auffahren als du hier durchblicken lässt - mindestens genau so ein Recht auf dem Server zu spielen wie du. Wenn dir das nicht passt, verpiss dich, die Community kann auf so Egomanen wie dich gut verzichten.

Woher nimmst du dir das Recht dir anzumaßen, zu entscheiden wer was soll/darf/muss oder kann !?


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Die 200 Tage hab ich auch nicht zusammen, gerade mal 127 Tage..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nach diesem Beitrag sehe ich dich schon in einem ganz anderen Licht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Januar 2010)

7k DPS , wobei man sagen muss , bin da in Gilde relativ weit hinten , weil da einige um die 8-10k DPS fahren ... Tank allein macht ja schon 4k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < /br>


----------



## mmm79 (12. Januar 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun mal der Meinung das Leute die ihr Klasse nicht beherrschen aufhören sollen zu spielen oder sich mal Guide durch lesen sollen wo genau drin steht wie es geht.
> 
> Es fängt bei vielen schon mit VZ und sockeln an wo sie mir zeigen das sie keine Ahnung haben.
> Da laufen in wow caster rum die Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit gesockelt haben, melee die Intelligenz sockeln(Melee Schami, Vergelter Pala)  oder leute die low VZ und low Steine benutzen. (zb. 12 ZM und 19 ZM Steine)



lass sie doch, du musst mit denen ja net raider, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Æxodus (12. Januar 2010)

sko1970 schrieb:


> man kann doch nich einfach fragen wieviel dps man fährt!
> 
> die DPS werte schwangen doch bossen und 5er 10er oder 25er raid
> man muss berücksichtigen wieviel support in der grp ist
> ...



wer ist schwanger ? 

Naja ich hab auch t9 voll mit meinem ret, aber meistens komm ich in hc max. auf 3,8-3,9k dps. Bei Untoten-Inis sinds dann 4,5-5k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (12. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Also schaffe auch die 6K locker. Wie? Ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich fange auf der linken Seite der Tastatur an, und rolle dann ganz behutsam mit meinem Kopf auf die rechte Seite der Tastatur. Bloß nicht zu schnell, sonst wird das nix mit der Rotation. Auf der rechten Seite angekommen, fängt das Spiel wieder von vorne an. Aber AUFGEPASST: dieses Mal von rechts nach links. Denn dies ist der größte Knackpunkt, hier scheitern die meisten Spieler.
> 
> ...



hehe genau richtig so. allerdings hab ich eine ergänzung:

wenn einem nach 3-4 kopf-über-die-tastatur-rollern langweilig wird kann man auch einmal den kopf heben und beherzt wieder auf eine beliebige stelle seiner tastatur knallen lassen.
das bringt abwechslung in der sonst langweiligen rotation.


MFG

P.S.: leute bitte hört doch auf eure "jihaa-11k-dps-bei flickwerk-posts" abzusenden.
ich denke der TE will erst mal in heroischen instanzen seine kampftaktik verbessern.

verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege liebe paladine:
hat man als paladin nicht eine prioritäten-liste nach der man vorgeht ?

wenn die einer dem TE posten könnte würde ihm dass sicher erstmal weiterhelfen (trainingspuppen usw.)


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2010)

Welchen DPS willst du denn?

Bosspuppe?
Tank & Spank  mit schlechtem Support?
Tank & Spank mit gutem Support?
Tank & Spank mit idealem Support?
Movementboss mit schlechtem/gutem/idealen Support?
Trashmobbomben in einer Hero Ini?
Singletarget in einer Hero Ini?
Maxdps oder sustainable dps?


----------



## The-Quila (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...



das problem ist, das alle t9 haben, aber das noch lange nicht heißt, dass auch alle plan haben.
und die "anderen spieler" die du da erwähnst, sind auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom ei, speziell wenn es sich um vergelterpaladine handelt. wobei ich mich grade mit nem fetten lachen im gesicht frage, wie wenig skill man haben muss, damit man nichtmal mit nem facerolladin über 2,5-3,5k dps rauskommt


----------



## moddok (12. Januar 2010)

so cirka 2-2,5k als tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...



WTF ? DU hast t9 und machst ganze 2,5k DPS? DU hast nen Pala und schaffst es nicht Richtig DMG zu machen 

Will dich nicht Beleidigen aber du solltest dir eine andere Klasse suchen sowas wo man eh keinen SCHADEN machen muss^^


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hexer - T9 - 5k bis 13k DPS  (Movementencounter bis hin zu  Späßen wie Hodir/Thaddius/Twins) Durchschnittlich 6,5k



Das gleiche nur als Mage.


Also ich glaube du machst du hast vllt nirgendswo Sockel/verzauberungen etcpp drin. Oder einfach keiner Rota.


----------



## sku (12. Januar 2010)

als arkanmagier:

in 5 heroics ca. 4-5,5k

raidbuffed und je nach grp-setup durchaus richtung 7-10k

ist aber auch mein absoluter main, mit meinen twinks mach ich wohl nicht so viel denk ich *g*


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (12. Januar 2010)

@TE 

Benutz bei Mobgruppen einfach das Siegel des Befehls, da bekommst du automatisch 4k dps ;-) Reinhüpfen, BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM Divine Storm, ololololo faceroll, Richturteil, pew pew! Dann noch ne Weihe und nen Crusader Strike! Tadah! Vll ists dann auch "over 9k"!

Dein Leitspruch sollte "ME PALA, me roxxor olololo, faceroooooll :>" sein! 

Bei Bossen Siegel der Vergeltung an, Flügelchen zünden und druffkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Exorzismus auf CD genau wie die anderen Schadensfertigkeiten... 

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen =) 

Edit: Hitcap solltest du auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst besorgs dir noch! Böser Dps-Verlust, wenn du nicht am Hitcap bist :<


----------



## biene maya (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lag/FPS>>>>>>>>>>>>>Skill>Equipment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (12. Januar 2010)

Arkanmage

*56 / 3 / 12*

*1. Arcanschlag spammen bis Geschossslave procct....
2. Geschosssalve abfeuern
3. Trinkets und Spezialfähigkeiten (Eisige Adern, Spiegelbilder, Arkane Macht) auf CD halten*

*und von vorne das spielchen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manaedelsteine nich vergessen

[Trank der wilden Magie] oder [Geschwindigkeitstrank] immer genug dabei haben

10er -> 5,5-6 K
25er -> 6,5-8 K
beides vom support (Eule, Dämohexer, ect) abhängig

aber da geht noch mehr....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (12. Januar 2010)

Was das für eine kurze skala?
Ich fahre im 25er ~10k dps.


----------



## Timewarp85 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte lange zeit das gleich Problem wie du...ganz manierlich equipped und dennoch kaum schaden.

Ich kann nur wärmstens den Guide aus dem Buffed Klassenforum empfehlen.

How to Pala

Lesen, verstehen DMG machen ;-)

Hat mir super geholfen der Guide

bye Time


----------



## andrej6 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich bin jetzt der Meinung das es nicht nur um den DMG geht immer dran denken,
das ist nur ein Spiel ihr seit keine besseren Menschen wenn ihr 15987k DPS fahrt,
übertrieben gesagt.

Jetzt zur Umfrage also mein Hunter fährt in HDZ4 genau 2520 DPS. Ich schäme mich
nicht dafür, würde aber trotzdem mal gerne wissen wie ich mit meinem Hunter mehr 
DPS fahren kann Guides haben mir nicht wirklich geholfen.

Mein Hunter (noch mit Lederhelm)


----------



## Vicell (12. Januar 2010)

In 5er Heros mit meinen Warry (Fury) konsant 5-6k
DPS Spitzen von 8-9k
Im 10er konstant 7-8k
Im 25ger 10k+


----------



## Matress (12. Januar 2010)

Hab mal über 4k angeklickt! Mein DK schafft so ca 6k DPS und mit meinem Schurken schaff ich bei optimalen Bossen bis zu 12k DPS.


----------



## Rabaz (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...



Die stickys lesen im Klassenforum deines Vertrauens (bezüglich skillung, Rotation im Kampf, Sockelung, Verzauberungen, Trefferwertung etc etc.)

Dass hier angeblich jeder und seine Schwester zweistellig ist hilft dir ja recht wenig nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Skyler93 (12. Januar 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Genau,
> die Skala is wirklich n bisl kurz..so bis 8 hätte die ruhig gehen können^^
> 
> Also ich würd übern daumen sagen:
> ...



ich kapiers nicht, hab früher schon mit mein krieger mit t7,5 in heros 4-5k gefahren, in raid (flickwerk z.b.) 7-8k nun wollt ihr mir erzählen das man mit t9 nur rund 4,5k macht? haben die den warri so gedebufft?
(bei Thaddius 25, warens 14k-22k dps wegen blutenbug zu der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Boéndil234 (12. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> P.S.: leute bitte hört doch auf eure "jihaa-11k-dps-bei flickwerk-posts" abzusenden.
> ich denke der TE will erst mal in heroischen instanzen seine kampftaktik verbessern.



Jihaa 11k im nexus!!


----------



## NoxActor (12. Januar 2010)

LOL xD

über 4k dps als letztes.. denke macht jetzt mal jeder über 4 cO

solltest von 3.5k anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greuliro (12. Januar 2010)

Pala? ganz klar: Gesicht -> Tastatur


----------



## TheGui (12. Januar 2010)

in der umfrage fehlen aber 5-10k dps irgendwie...


----------



## lolGER61095 (12. Januar 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> Pala? ganz klar: Gesicht -> Tastatur



ganz klar nicht


----------



## Liiu (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).
> 
> Andere Spieler dagegen sagen das man mit t9 mindestens 3.5 ka fahren kann.



Mach dir nichts draus, du bist nicht der einzigste, der zwar gaaaaanz tolles Equip trägt, aber seine Klasse nicht spielen kann.
Sowas findet sich in jeder Random-Gruppe.


----------



## Nexus.X (12. Januar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> hehe genau richtig so. allerdings hab ich eine ergänzung:
> 
> wenn einem nach 3-4 kopf-über-die-tastatur-rollern langweilig wird kann man auch einmal den kopf heben und beherzt wieder auf eine beliebige stelle seiner tastatur knallen lassen.
> das bringt abwechslung in der sonst langweiligen rotation.


Das mit dem Kopf aufschlagen ist dann die Prio-Variante ... zuerst die Nase an der Leerteste brechen, dann das Auge an der Tastaturecke ausstechen und zuletzt Esc-Taste verspeisen. Prost!

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Dieser ganze Thread ist für die Katz, vor allem wenn ich so Rotz lese wie "mit blutenbug machte ich an Thaddi (!!) 14k-22k". Wirklich aussagekräftig solches Zeug. Großes Kino an alle die Protzer, dermal er sagte es geht um 5er Instanzen und ihr irgendwelche Märchen von Raids erzählt.
Dazu noch immer diese lächerlichen Diskriminierungen anderer Klassen in jedem zweiten Post.
Niveau der Community = 0 ... und es wird immer schlimmer und schlimmer in letzter Zeit. Schafft es noch in den Negativbereich, als weiter so!


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (12. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> olol...
> 
> An alle die jetzt sagen "pl0x hättest du doch noch drölf k dps zur Auswahl hinzugefügt!!11einself
> 
> ...



ja die Antwort "Über 1k" würde nach deinem Flame auch gehen ich mein ololol
 Ooooh!! Sowas! 8 liegt ja ÜBER 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie geht denn das?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Te es ist auch wichtig mit welchem Siegel du als Pala spielst.


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr 1.5k dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinem 69 MS warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst mit verstärker 3.5k


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> ja die Antwort "Über 1k" würde nach deinem Flame auch gehen ich mein ololol
> Ooooh!! Sowas! 8 liegt ja ÜBER 1
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist jetzt sicher deprimiert ^^


----------



## Skillbolide (12. Januar 2010)

Ich mach 11.755 im schnitt


----------



## Thoriumobi (12. Januar 2010)

Skillbolide schrieb:


> Ich mach 11.755 im schnitt



Komm sei ehrlich, du meinst "im Schritt"!


----------



## 50kaisa (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo TE..

Ich glaub du hast dass falsche Siegel drinne.. SdB is trash siegel.. und am besten für heros.. 

mfg


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich benutze immer siegel des befehl +sdm und aura der vergeltung...
allerdings hatt mir der Palaguide sehr geholfen, mach jetzt 3k dps ohne zündung an
der puppe^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillbolide (12. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Komm sei ehrlich, du meinst "im Schritt"!



nix da, alta ich hau so derb den dmg, der burst das so krass


----------



## baumthekaito (12. Januar 2010)

Skillbolide schrieb:


> nix da, alta ich hau so derb den dmg, der burst das so krass



amory link plox :-)

naja ich mach bei kämpfn wo man laufen muss 6-7k und saurfang 8-9k


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2010)

*wie macht man viel dps ?*
indem man im Chat oder hier im Forum sehr viel aufschreibt ...

*wieviel dps macht Ihr?*
Ich mache so unter 1k (wurde ja nicht nach dem Lvl etc. gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ansonsten:
Es ist der XXXXLte Thread zum wiedergekäuerten DPS Thema.
DPS sagt 0 - also absolut NICHTS aus.
Ihr mit Euren Metern wärd ihn Classiczeiten so jämmerlich verreckt - nur weil Ihr auf Eure Größe achtet -
bei Frauen genauso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry)

Nur ihm Team macht man den erforderlichen Schaden, aber nie  und nie alleine!

greetz


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen wie ich meinen Pala besser spielen kann , denn dann werd ich auch erst in raids oder so mitgenommen...
bei maly 10er wurde ich mitten im kampf aus der grp gekickt mit der begrünung  das ich net genug dps gemacht hab und des kotzt mich übelst an...


----------



## Dabow (12. Januar 2010)

Also derzeit als Katze in ICC ( natürlich von Boss zu Boss unterschiedlich )
Zwischen 9.000 - 11.000 DPS

In Heros sind es ca. 6.000 DPS

Aber auch als Bär bin ich meist in Heros Platz 1 mit 3,5k DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Also derzeit als Katze in ICC ( natürlich von Boss zu Boss unterschiedlich )
> Zwischen 9.000 - 11.000 DPS
> 
> In Heros sind es ca. 6.000 DPS
> ...




was hattest denn in icc für buffs ?


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen wie ich meinen Pala besser spielen kann , denn dann werd ich auch erst in raids oder so mitgenommen...
> bei maly 10er wurde ich mitten im kampf aus der grp gekickt mit der begrünung  das ich net genug dps gemacht hab und des kotzt mich übelst an...



Mitten im kampf ? das ist hart würd ich nie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (12. Januar 2010)

Solltest es bis mindestens 12k Dps erweitern. Die besten in unserem Raid (Schurken) kommen gern schonmal über 11k Dps. Wer's nicht glaubt kann sich über PN melden und von mir nen WWS Log haben...


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Solltest es bis mindestens 12k Dps erweitern. Die besten in unserem Raid (Schurken) kommen gern schonmal über 11k Dps. Wer's nicht glaubt kann sich über PN melden und von mir nen WWS Log haben...



was ist ein WWS log?


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen wie ich meinen Pala besser spielen kann , denn dann werd ich auch erst in raids oder so mitgenommen...
> bei maly 10er wurde ich mitten im kampf aus der grp gekickt mit der begrünung  das ich net genug dps gemacht hab und des kotzt mich übelst an...




wenn man mit einem gut ausgerüsteten DD zu wenig Schaden macht gibt es in der Regel ein  paar Hauptverdächtige die man zuerst mal abklopfen sollte:

- Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde.
- Rotation
- Skillung
- Steine und Verzauberung

Erkundige dich bei guten und freundlichen Spielern (leider eine seltene Kombination) auf deinem Server oder such dir gleich hier bei buffed.de nen aktuellen Guide. (Man glaubt gar nicht wie gerne z.B. Trefferwertung / Waffenkunde immer wieder vernachlässigt wird.)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Warlock91 (12. Januar 2010)

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7851/wows...11110012342.jpg

Im Raid kommen dann noch je nach dem 2-3k Dps dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (12. Januar 2010)

kommt auf den Boss an 
Mit hexer 7-9k 
mit Hunter 5-6k
mit Dk +4k


----------



## simony (12. Januar 2010)

Warlock91 schrieb:


> im Raid kommen dann noch 2-3k dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzzeeee, 
Deserteur-Debuff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock91 (12. Januar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Tzzeeee,
> Deserteur-Debuff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sag nur Occulus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (12. Januar 2010)

ingame_wow schrieb:


> Mitten im kampf ? das ist hart würd ich nie machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Des hab ich mir auch gedacht das des hart is...


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

Warlock91 schrieb:


> ich sag nur Occulus^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst schon das beim Enboss ein Drache und juwelen droppen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samurai666 (12. Januar 2010)

Also mit T9 und entsprechender restlicher Ausrüstung macht man als Vergelter, wenn man alle CDs nutzt mindestens 5k DPS.
Anständige Sockelung, Verzauberung und Skillung setzte ich mal voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simony (12. Januar 2010)

Warlock91 schrieb:


> ich sag nur Occulus^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist kein Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach lieber Occu was ca. 20min dauert anstatt erst nach 15min wieder ne Gruppe suchen zu dürfen und das als DD wo es nochmal 10min dauert-->25min also rentiert es sich mehr Occu zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn du Retripala bist, ist das schon ziemlich schlecht ( entschuldige, das sagen zu müssen, aber ist anscheinend so^^ )
Fürn Tankadin wärs eig. auch schon recht wenig. Ich denke mal es wird an deiner Rotation liegen, oder du reagierst einfach schlichtweg zu langsam ( z.b. im immer sobald die skills rdy sind sofort benutzen, oder einfach die skills zum richtigen Zeitpunkt benutzen. )


----------



## CharlySteven (12. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).


ja das problem hab ich auch... bin t9 palatank^^


----------



## Urbulgrokash (12. Januar 2010)

18,5 cm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ingame_wow (12. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Tankadin bin ich fast immer in heros 1.------


----------



## Interminator (12. Januar 2010)

man kann nur über 4k auswählen...omg ich hau mitm schurken im 25er 8,2k raus wenns gut läuft aber sonst auch so um die 7,8k als pala sollte man eig auch mit T9 schon um die 4k bringen find ich.


----------



## Giraca (12. Januar 2010)

also wirklich ich würd bissel in die neuen inis gehn die 3 neuen kriegste gut ecuip und also ich als MAGIER (the best class ever ) MUHAHAHA mach gut minimum 5 -6k in 10er Raids also eben schau das du die neuemn ini gehst oder tank wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (12. Januar 2010)

Vote 4 Close, da ja die Tipps gegeben wurden^^ Klassenforum lesen, Sockeln, Verzaubern, Glyphen und Rota und tadaa, machste 3.5 k DPS und später 4k=)


----------



## Nebola (12. Januar 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> man kann nur über 4k auswählen...omg ich hau mitm schurken im 25er 8,2k raus wenns gut läuft aber sonst auch so um die 7,8k als pala sollte man eig auch mit T9 schon um die 4k bringen find ich.



Wow, wenns bei dir gut läuft ne DPS Steigerung von ganzen 400! Dps o.O wie machst du das nur ?


Kommt immer auf Boss an, mit Trinkets, Haste Pot, PDK Twins, KR + diesen (de)buff der Twins mache ich da auch 14k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (12. Januar 2010)

Karius, also wenn ich diese Umfrage lese, dann verstehe ich den Unterschied, den du meintest. Diese Umfrage ist mit unter das akadämlichste....ähhh akademischste, was es wohl so an Umfragen gibt xD


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab als DD einen Mage in Arkanskillung. Raidbuffed sind da zur Zeit Schadensspitzen von etwa 10k DPS drin. Im Schnitt pendelt sich das bei Raids aber so zwischen 7k und 8k DPS ein. In 5-Mann Heroes leider weitaus weniger. Die Mobs sterben schon weg, bevor ich richtig Damage machen kann ^^. Ich brauche da leider etwas mehr Tempowertung ^^ .


----------



## Piposus (13. Januar 2010)

HAHA, ich lache, wirklich. "über 4k" ist Ende der Abstimmung =) hihi!


----------



## Rainaar (13. Januar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Chef, wenn du glaubst das auch nur EINER hier seine DPS angibt, und NICHT die 25-mann vollbuffed-lief-grad-geil 3 Sekunden aus dem null-movement-bossfight meint, da 50% draufhaut und "so um schnitt, wenn ich einhand spiele und grad wer anruft" dranlügt, dann leg dich wieder weg, und träum weiter.



Halt. Hier, ich!

Jäger 5er mit Intbuff : 2,7 bis 3,5k 
Mage 5er self : 2,7 bis 3,5k

Beide T9 Marken ( 232 ) und ein paar bessere Teile. Beide lagen an an erster Stelle in Recount. ( worauf ich mir absolut nix einbilde, sondern mich ehr wundere ). Das sind Werte von gestern nach 6 5er HCs

Im übrigen habe ich selten leute mit mehr als 4k in Heros gesehen. Ausnahme war bis dato nur ein Bärentank mit 8k ( der hätte es aber auch allein geschafft ) .

Das im 10er oder 25er die Werte nach oben schnellen ist doch keine Kunst. Und Flickwerk hat nix mit Skill zu tun, da kannst auch an die Puppe gehen.


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. Januar 2010)

auch hallo an den TE.

Wie schon viele schrieben, T9 sagt nicht aus, daß der Schaden in ungeahnte Höhen schießt.

Die richtigen Attacken zur passenden Zeit, gepaart mit dem Wissen, was ich wann mache, was ich aber zu anderen Zeiten besser lasse, hilft Dir hier weiter.

Ist die Skillung richtig? Hier kann viel Bockmist geschehen, Skillungen nach dem Motto: Das hört sich aber gut an, darum nehme ich es, sind sicher nicht immer die passenden.

Ansonsten Hilfe ingame suchen oder aber von bekannten Gilden die Chars ansehen, zu denen Du Unsicherheiten aufweist.

Und, die Skala ist wirklich zu klein, 6 -7 - 8 - 9 - 10 K DPS fehlen da noch.

Bei allem, verlier nach der Suche nach den drölfzigmillionen DPS nicht den Spass am Spiel.


----------



## Lahri (13. Januar 2010)

dps ist wie schon angesprochen nicht eine sache des Equip oder der "GearScore" (die is eh lächerlich). 
Es kommt eher auf Skill und Beherschen der eigenen Klasse an. 
Ich kann mit meinen EQ jetzt auch nicht prahlen da ich mir nach längerer Pause mein T9 mit den Marken gefarmt hab.... 
Aber dennoch kann man damit mehr DPS fahren als so mancher der das bessere EQ hat. 

Du solltest dich selbst Fragen oder mal im /2 nach einen "guten/erfahrenen" Spieler deiner Klasse suchen. 
Stimmen meine sockel, passen die VZ ist die Skillung okay? Trefferwertung zu wenig... oder vll zu viel und dadurch anderes vernachlässigt?
Rotation, mach ich was falsch, achte ich auch wirklich auf meine procs etc....? 
Wenn dann alles passt machste auch mehr DPS ;-)


----------



## Polysorbate (13. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> olol...
> 
> Da steht über 4k dps... Angenommen einer von uns fährt hier 8k dps, in der Auswahl steht ÜBER 4k dps. Wenn wir jetzt unser Gehirn noch ein bisschen mehr einschalten dann...
> Ooooh!! Sowas! 8 liegt ja ÜBER 4
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht sagen, aber trotzdem verstehen es die wenigsten.

Schau dich einfach mal im Klassenforum um, das wird dir sicher mehr geholfen, als bei dem Penis vergleich hier.
Seit es Tool gibt, hab ich als Heiler, noch nicht wirklich viele DD´s gesehen, die in ner HC,mehr als 4,5k fahren.
Der ein oder andere, macht vielleicht mal nen bissl mehr, aber das war es auch schon.
EInmal hatte ich bisher nen Schamanen, der hat in der VF bei Cyanigosa, 8,3 gehabt.


----------



## Dabow (13. Januar 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem das ich zwar t9 hab aber nur 2.5k DPS mache (bin Pala lvl 80 ).



Wie du siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Equip ist nicht alles. Man muss auch spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gib nem Raidpala aus meinem Schlachtzug deinen Char, dann wird dieser erstmal umgesockelt ( ich gehe davon aus dass du total versockelt und vz bist )
Und schwuppst sind locker 5k drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (13. Januar 2010)

ich find dps eigentlich gar net so wichtig.
mal angenommen da is ein mage der fährt, sagen wir mal 12k dps an nem boss und stirbt aber nach 20 sekunden weil er vergessen hat iwo rauszulaufen.

hingegen der krieger hat sich schön die takke durch gelesen sein eq is net soo toll fährt awa trotzdem 3k dps, stirbt jedoch während bossfight nicht.

ich denke eq ist gar nicht so wichtig 

skill und luck sind das was man braucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: ich als krieger tank 2.5-3,2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amse (13. Januar 2010)

die dps an hand von heros fest zu amchen aht null sinn. erstens hast du jedes mal anderen suport.(ich habe nen warri) und 2tens kommts dann im trasch auf grp dmg an und crit luck. sind 4 mops zb nach wirbelwind spalten wirbelwind tot weil sehr großer grp dmg vorhanden ist und ich 2 mal critte habe ich ne dps von jenseits der 10k in grp. crittests ned und es bleibt einer oder verteilt dann 2 stehen fällt dps rapiede nach unten. am besten man stellt sich selbstbufft mal für 10 mins an die puppe und kloppt drauf. und danach mit anderer rota noch mal 10 mins drauf kloppen da sieht man am bestens was wie funzt.


----------



## heiduei (27. April 2010)

/close pls, ich mach selbst mittlerweile 8k dps ohne euren unqualifizierten kommentare -.-


----------



## Lokibu (27. April 2010)

// Ironie
WOW... wie hast du das in so kurzer Zeit geschafft?  
//Ironie ende

Und wieso holst du diese Leiche raus?


----------



## WackoJacko (27. April 2010)

mache im schnitt 8 bis 10k mit cds an herobossen je nachdem wie der crit läuft. Natürlich selfbuff und evtl ein oder anderer buff dazu wie sdk oder HoW etc..

Aber mit t9 sollten 4k schon machbar sein (haben auch welche mit t7,5 raidbuffed geschafft damals).

mfg


----------



## Kordon (27. April 2010)

Ich hab meist so zwischen 1,5k bis 1,8k mit meinem Restrodruiden und Hurrikan gemacht^^


Arne


----------



## Iqs (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich es gut aufpasse schaffe ich Raidbuffed 11k mit einem 4/5 T10 Dk.
Mein Schurke macht rund 5k hat aber PvP Gear an.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. April 2010)

Ich würd sagen les dir ein guide durch dann weist du was du falsch machst.



heiduei schrieb:


> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.


Wo? Heroini, Raid, bosspuppe?


----------



## Lokibu (27. April 2010)

LoL.. Leute schaut aufs Datum.. das Teil ist 3 Monate alt. Der TE hat das aus der Leichenhalle wieder rausgeholt.  Es hat die ganze Zeit niemanden interessiert, also lasst es doch bitte wieder in die Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## Funkydiddy (27. April 2010)

Hunter 6-8k
WL 4-6k
Warri 3-4k
Dudu 7-9k
Shami 5-6k
Pala nie probiert als DD auf 80^^


----------



## Søldier (27. April 2010)

Mit meinem hunter item lvl 232/245	4.5k-6k jenach boss und grp!

mein Main schurke icc10ner gear und 2-3 264 teile bis zu 10k jenach grp und boss!


----------



## inavtor (27. April 2010)

Hi, ich mache ungefähr:

Fury Krieger 9k - 10k
Meucheln Schurke 5k - 6k


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

omfg



was seid ihr für Gimps

Ihr habt echt kein Leben mehr


seht euch mal an, ihr schreibt in nen Monate alten thread eure DPS rein ohne irgendwas zu lesen.

Habt ihr kein RL oder einfach nichts anderes woran ihr euch messen könnt?


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Movement > DPS


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (27. April 2010)

huhu erstmal 

es gibt 3 fakten 1. Skill, 2.Eq und 3. DPS

so,wen 1.+2. vorhanden sind solte man auf 3 kommen
2. fall wen 2.+3. vorhanden sind ist meistens auch 1 vorhanden 
3. fall wen man 1.+3. vorhanden sind solte dementsprechend auch 2. das selbe lv haben

so,wen du in der meinung bist 2 von den 3 punkten zu haben und dan felt den noch dps, kann was nict stimmen


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. April 2010)

Scheiß auf dps. WOW ist ein trauerspiel sonst nix!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> /close pls, ich mach selbst mittlerweile 8k dps ohne euren unqualifizierten kommentare -.-



Ziemlich unverschämt. Erst noch Hilfe wollen und dann so ein Kommentar. Shame on you!


----------



## theIGamer (27. April 2010)

was hier manche labern, die skala hätte bis 10k gehen sollen, ich sag dagegen: 12k wär besser gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerolon (27. April 2010)

ich mach mit meinem tank pala in na hero ini  bei 3 mobs 6-7k dps ^^  damit bin ich fast immer erster oder 2ter ^^  beim boss wenn ich auf nur ein ziel druf haue als  tank pala 3,2^^ ... das ist übertrieben  t10 2er set bonus seih dank ^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Lordaeron&cn=Salria


----------



## Lari (27. April 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> /close pls, ich mach selbst mittlerweile 8k dps ohne euren unqualifizierten kommentare -.-



Vor drei Monaten wäre das gut gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


JEtzt so grob im besseren Mittelfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. April 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ich mach mit meinem tank pala in na hero ini bei 3 mobs 6-7k dps ^^ damit bin ich fast immer erster oder 2ter ^^ beim boss wenn ich auf nur ein ziel druf haue als tank pala 3,2^^ ... das ist übertrieben t10 2er set bonus seih dank ^^
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory....aeron&cn=Salria



Du monster. pew pew lazor dmg bei *TRASH* in einer *HC INNI*.
Respekt!!


----------



## Annovella (27. April 2010)

Als T9 Pala sollte man wirklich locker 4k DPS machen, kommt natürlich auch auf die Waffe an.

Mache mit jedem 80er, egal welches Gear und welche Klasse es ist über 4k DPS. Mein 70er Schurke macht schon 3,2k


----------



## Balaur (27. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Du monster.
> Respekt!!



Du hast aber schon gelesen das er Tank Pala ist oder? und das er dies mehr als joke schrieb..

Btw warum trollen wir hier rum? die leiche liegt schon 3 monate im dreck.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. April 2010)

Wie macht man viel DPS für Anfänger


Ihr loggt euch ein!
Ihr verteilt skillpunkte!
Ihr zieht eq an!
Ihr geht in eine Ini bzw. Raid
Ihr nutzt eure fähigkeiten.
siehe 1-5
^^ so auch mal wiederden counter gepusht


----------



## Fasor (27. April 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> *Mit t9 schafft man mit jeder Klasse min +5k dps im Bosskampf* (10er) wer es nicht schafft macht was falsch und soll sind Char bitte sofort löschen und mit WOW aufhören.
> 
> Als Hexer komme ich zu zeit auf ~7k ±1k dps, kommt aber dabei immer auf Gruppe und Boss an.



boah bist du cool .....

gerade beim vergelter ist t9 relativ du kannst super rüssi, trinket etc haben wenn deine waffe müll ist bleiben die dps auch klein


----------



## Cazor (27. April 2010)

Søldier schrieb:


> Mit meinem hunter item lvl 232/245	4.5k-6k jenach boss und grp!
> 
> mein Main schurke icc10ner gear und 2-3 264 teile bis zu 10k jenach grp und boss!




hallo? Der TE wollte das sein Thread geclosed wird, das interessierte eigentlich schon damals niemanden. Wunder mich, warum der nicht im Loladin Forum gelandet ist.


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. April 2010)

Vor ein oder 2 Wochen war ich bei einem Freund und seiner Frau, die hatte ein ähnliches Problem wie der TE, Paladin mit t10 sogar, und sie kam nicht über 2,3 - 2,5 k dps raus.

Da hab ich ihr kurzerhand gezeigt was ich mit meinem Pala mache, der nur 2 t9 teile hat, und sonst nur equip das sogar unter naxx liegt. und kam auch auf 2,5 bzw einmal schaffte ich 3k.

Dann hab ich ihren pala gespielt, kam beim ersten mal auch nur auf 3k ca. Hab mich mit den spells und der reihung in der Leiste aus einander gesetzt, hab sie so angeordnet wie bei mir, hab auch die gleichen spells reingetan, und siehe da, aufeinmal schaffte ich 4k. 

Ich glaube es lag dann aber auch daran, dass ich eine andere Rotation verwendet habe als sie.
Was auch eigenartig war, dass sie schneller oom ging als ich.

Allerdings muss ich sage, dass es an der Bosspuppe in OG war.

Aber grundsätzlich schaffe ich mit allen meinen 80ern bis auf dem Magier, weiß auch nicht warum, egal welches equip die haben, über 2,5 k DPS.

Beim Magier muss ich aber auch sagen, dass der einzige ist der kein PvE equip hat, und mit s7 oder so rum rennt. aber das wird ja wohl nicht daran liegen oder?


----------



## c0bRa (28. April 2010)

Wer hat denn den Uralt Thread rausgekramt?

Inzwischen kannst die DPS Werte der umfrage wohl getrost mal 2 nehmen, dass diese repräsentativ werden.


----------



## Imba-Noob (28. April 2010)

Damage ist abhängig von:

- der Spielweise des jeweiligen Spielers
- des Equipmentstandes (es reicht z. B. T9 nicht aus für 3,5k DPS, wenn der Rest der Ausrüstung grün ist)
- der Rotation (Guides lesen)
- der Skillung -> oft sind nur wenige Punkte falsch verteilt und das kann 500 - 1000 DPS ausmachen (Guides lesen)
- der T-Boni (bei bestimmten T-Boni macht eine andere Rotation oder Skillung Sinn)
- der TREFFERWERTUNG -> wenn du dauernd daneben triffst, machst du weniger Schaden - Hitcap sollte im Regefall für Nahkämpfer 264, für Caster 447 sein
- passendes Equip (auch wenn du Nahkampfrüstung trägst gibt es manche Werte, die für bestimmte Klassen wichtiger oder weniger wichtig sind)
- bestimmten Werten (wenn du z. B. als Caster schon sehr viel Schadensboni hast, macht es Sinn, auf Tempo zu gehen. Manchmal macht bei bestimmten Werten oder Equip sogar eine leichte Skillungsänderung Sinn)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2010)

hm wir hatten gestern auchnen t9 retri in der rnd grp, der nur 2k machte weil er es nicht geschafft hat sich in richtung des mobs zu drehen. lolstorm und weihe gehen ja zum glück 360°


----------



## Tamîkus (28. April 2010)

die beste dps macht man wen man sich mit seiner klasse auseindersetzt und herumexpirementiert was die beste rota ist und welche sockel sich eignen

dan testes du es erstma an ner dmg puppe und wens klapt dan in nem kleineren raid wie naxx oder uldu sich skillungen von anderen spieler zu kopieren bringt net viel da du net weis wie er mit dieser skillung dmg macht und wen du dan endlich was passendes für dich gefunden hast und getestet machst du auch mit t9 6-7k dps


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (28. April 2010)

GEARSCORE > ALL


----------



## BimBamBommel (28. April 2010)

Erweitere bitte die Skala rauf bis mindestens 12K! 4k+ fahre ich ja schon mit Warritankspecc....
und 14K+ DD's sieht man mittlerweile auch schon wie Sand am Meer!


----------



## Polchen (28. April 2010)

[sup]unter 1k dps mit meinem T9 ausgestatteten dk...is mir aber egal, ich quatsch die tot...
gestern mich furchtbar aufgeregt warum ich miese dmg mach...und nach 10 minuten bemerkt dass ich mit ner Angel hau xD[/sup]


----------



## Tamîkus (28. April 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> GEARSCORE > ALL



fail


----------



## Dunedin (28. April 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Erweitere bitte die Skala rauf bis mindestens 12K! 4k+ fahre ich ja schon mit Warritankspecc....
> und 14K+ DD's sieht man mittlerweile auch schon wie Sand am Meer!


Nö.


----------



## Eve Marie (28. April 2010)

Also die Skala is wirklich bissl low. 

3k gehen ja schon mit entsprechendem Equip im Autohit.


----------



## BimBamBommel (28. April 2010)

Warum wundert es mich eigentlich nicht mehr dass die Imba-RoXXoR-Full-T9-Equippten Äpixx-tragenden Progamer keine Dps fahren?
Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen, T9 und T10 bekommt man ja mittlerweile in den Popo gesteckt und warum sollte man sich mit seinem Char auch beschäftigen?
Die Leute, die Skillguides und Klassenforen studieren haben doch alle kein RL! Nur warum fahren die alle bei gleichem Gearstand 4x so viel Dps wie ich?

Egal, ich bin Imba-RoXXoR-Full-T9-Equippter Äpixx-tragender Progamer mit GS 4400+ und 1,2K Dps! Invite für ICC10/25!!!!


----------



## Regine55 (28. April 2010)

In der Hero:

3,8k-4,4k ungefähr...als Protpala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgDjG_0ecTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. April 2010)

Wo is die Möglichkeit: über *11k am Boss*?

Wie man viel DpS macht?
1. Ich drücke dafür Tasten auf der Tastatur....
2. Siehe Signatur


----------



## Kev_S (28. April 2010)

Der Thread gehört definitiv aufgefrischt xD Wenn man 4k dps macht, macht man automatisch mehr als 1k, 2k und 3k und weniger als 5k, 6k etc. xD 

Ausserdem sind dps zahlen heutzutage viel höher ^^ davon einmal abgesehen hängt es vom Gear, den Buffs und nicht zuletzt noch vom Gegner ab, wann man wieviel dps schieben kann xD so far


----------



## ruli (28. April 2010)

Also mit meinem Mage komm ich von 7k bis zu 12k DPS. Kommt auf den Encounter an.


----------



## Naldina (28. April 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> fail



und wieder einer der auf imbaroxxor schurke eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der typ muss echt spaß haben weil immer wieder wlche auf seien provokationen eingehen


----------



## charly-sue (28. April 2010)

im mom mit meinem pala in icc trasch is bis zu 10k dps
sonst bei bossen ca. 6-7k je nach boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und motivation wie viel schaden ich machen will , ob ich eben lust hab mein heal schwert zu skillen oder sonst bissel abgelenkt bin weil ich tv guck kanns gut sein dass ich mit icc t10 equip nich ma 2k schaff xD (werde schnell abgelenkt xd)

cheers


----------



## Kafka (28. April 2010)

@ TE, du versuchst nicht zufällig mit Healskill den DD zu Miemen oder? Ansich müsstest du schon gut 2k machen mit AFK und Autohit O.o Normaler weise kommt man mit t9 und ansatzweise Skill schon locker auf seine 3k als Meele DD. (Bin übrigens mit meinen DK in 5er Inis mit 5-6K DPS dabei und hab auch nur voll t9 und bissal gammel Epic`s)


----------



## ***Amalek*** (28. April 2010)

12k+, lol!!!
Man kommt auch auf 26k+ in ICC und zwar beim TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!
Und wen jucken solche Werte? Niemanden, weil es absolut nichts aussagt.
Wieviel DPS jemand konstant über einen 5 Minuten Kampf fährt, wo MOVEMENT gefragt ist, finde ich wichtiger und da fallen die IMBA 12k+ DPS Meister nämlich in ein riesen Loch.
Und merk Dir eins, DPS ist zwar schön, aber längst nicht alles. Lies Dir Deine Klassenforen und Guides durch und alles wird gut.


----------



## Aylaen (28. April 2010)

12,4k mit meinem Hunter an Festergut(25er). Ist zwar nicht die Welt, aber es reicht zum überleben.


----------



## Blablubs (28. April 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Wo is die Möglichkeit: über *11k am Boss*?
> 
> Wie man viel DpS macht?
> 1. Ich drücke dafür Tasten auf der Tastatur....
> 2. Siehe Signatur



Scheints ja ganz schön stolz darauf sein, dass du deine tollen 11k DPS durchziehen kannst aber dein Raid offensichtlich zu blöd zum kacken ist.


----------



## schäubli (28. April 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dieser umfrage möchte ich herausfinden wieviel DPS ihr so fahrt.
> 
> ...



Ich sag dir als Paladin zu einem Paladin einfach mal KopfüberTastaturrollenlassen


----------



## Regrubrov (28. April 2010)

3.5k dps als retri mit t9?! machst aber was falsch..ich mach sogar als tank in ner 5er hc 5k-6k dps^^ 

guck mal, was du für ein siegel benutzt und am besten: les nen guide, da wird dir alles erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (28. April 2010)

unter 1k DPS  (36 Stimmen [2.59%])
über 1k DPS  (14 Stimmen [1.01%])
Na, hier haben scheinbar schon einige 2nd Tanks abgestimmt, welche derbe Wutlöcher vorzuweisen haben.

Deine Skala scheint eher zum alten Naxramas-Content zu passen, aber für momentane Verhältnisse leider nicht wirklich ausreichend.
Im jetzigen Content können Tanks bei Deiner Skala schon herausstechen :/

zudem fehlt die Angabe, wo Du gewisse DPS fahren willst:
Trash? 5er Ini? 10er Ini? Welcher Boss? Overall? reine Bossdps? Welcher Support? Genaues Equip?


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. April 2010)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> unter 1k DPS (36 Stimmen [2.59%])
> über 1k DPS (14 Stimmen [1.01%])
> Na, hier haben scheinbar schon einige 2nd Tanks abgestimmt, welche derbe Wutlöcher vorzuweisen haben.
> 
> ...



Sagt dir 12. Januar etwas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist was älter der Thread - aber auch damals war die Skala zu niedrig angelegt.

BTW: Mein E-Pee ist bei 9 K bei stehenden Zielen. 12-14 K in Gruppen und 3 K als Tank am Single. (Krieger)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (28. April 2010)

Als Retri hau auf Single Targets bzw. Bösse im 10er ca 10k-11k Dps, und im 25er 11-12k. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ne Langsame Waffe ( Ich hab Schattengram mit 3,60 Speed), und vor allem gut Trinkets den Unterschied bewirken, und nicht zu vergessen nen gutes crit cap ( unbuffed 40% crit ca.) und so viel str. wies geht. Dann müssten auch deine DPS steigen.



take care


----------



## Fauzi (28. April 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkani (28. April 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Skillung,Equip, *Sockerlung*, Verzauberungen sind die Grundlage.
> Wir wissen nur etwas über dein Equip.




Ich musste echt grad so lachen.. Wenn leute sich beim schreiben so verkacken, obschon sie gerne so skilled rüberkommen möchten ^^


----------



## Imbarulezz (28. April 2010)

öhm ja "unter 1k" ncnc.... 
als blut dk tank mach ich bei saurfang (25 hm) mindestens (!) 2.7k dps, wenn ich wenig ausweiche und pariere.... als eule mach ich bei saurfang 10er mindestens 8-9k dps (gs: 5400)... selbst mit meinem gammel second gear mitn dk mach ich bei saurfang 25er single target 7k dps...


----------



## baumthekaito (28. April 2010)

die über 10k option fehlt


----------



## Mirastor (28. April 2010)

hmmm.... ich hab mal über 4k genommen, weil ich das in HC's schon als Tank mache.
Wie's derzeit im Offgear aussieht hab ich keine Ahnung, komm nur einmal im Monat zum umskillen um die neuen Items vom 2nd need in den Ausrüstungsmanager zu speichern ^^


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Versteht ihr es immernochnicht?


Es interessiert keinen wie groß euer E-PEN ist, klar, wer nen kleinen hat fährt auch ein großes Auto aber trozdem.


Ich habe wirklich jegliche Hoffnung an die Community hier in der WoW Sektion verloren.


----------



## Masterio (28. April 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Jopp, ob's denen Spass macht ist sekundär, aber wenn du den Server mit deiner heilige Anwesenheit erleuchtest haben alle Kackboons sich zu verpissen.
> 
> Kindchen, wer noch spiel, wie sie spielen, ob sie's können oder nicht, ob sie viel oder wenig spielen, ob sie zur Not vierzehn Tage brauchen oder mehr für level 11 auf level 12 ... geht dich, gelinde gesagt, nen feuchten Kehricht an.
> Die zahlen ebenso wie du ihre 13 Euro, und haben - da sie meist mehr soziale Kompetenz auffahren als du hier durchblicken lässt - mindestens genau so ein Recht auf dem Server zu spielen wie du. Wenn dir das nicht passt, verpiss dich, die Community kann auf so Egomanen wie dich gut verzichten.
> ...



dann sollen diese spieler auch die random-suchfunktion für die instanzen meiden, wie kommen andere spieler dazu, solche leute durch 5er instanzen zu ziehen...
nur weil sie auch 13 euro im monat bezahlen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch anderen spielern den spielspass nehmen dürfen.


----------



## Masterio (28. April 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> also Ich möchte ganz herzlich meinen Freund Kurt grüßen, und wünsche allen Spielern unter 1k dps den Tod!



mit deinen wünschen wäre ich etwas vorsichtiger...

bist du schon tot?


----------



## DNA_Angel (28. April 2010)

also das die skala bei 4k aufhört ist echt shitte
mein tank macht in icc 10er seine 3-4k dps
war grad mit hunter drin und hab jetzt overall 11k dps gehabt (trash bombing ziehts a bissle hoch) ansonsten am boss 10,5k mit dem 15% dmg buff 
bei lamanthel kam ich sogar auf 18k dps beim boss


----------



## comertz_pole (28. April 2010)

Hallo;
Also ich lache alle 80er aus die 2k-4k dps nur schaffen. Ihr wollt wissen warum? Ich kann euch sagen warum ich habe ein lvl 70er mage t6 BT/SWP equipt (keine angst hab nur so 4 sachen aus swp :-) )
und schaffe so um die 2,5-3kdps (Feuergeskillt). An teufelsruch mache ich mit den 80er und paar anderen lvl 70er twinks ein DPS Duell meist stell sich heraus das die 70er twink mehr dps schaffen als manch ein 80er mit full t9. Deshalb lache ich euch aus.


PS. HA HA "Nelson Lache"


----------



## Amasi (28. April 2010)

Akkani schrieb:


> Ich musste echt grad so lachen.. Wenn leute sich beim schreiben so verkacken, obschon sie gerne so skilled rüberkommen möchten ^^




Du hast schon gemerkt das hier nur 1 r zuviel drin is? wenn man des fix schreibt passiert sowas halt mal, also frag ich mich eher was fürn kleingeist auf sowas rumreitet

PS: Rechtschreibfehler und kleinschreibung sind absicht


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. April 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> Hallo;
> Also ich lache alle 80er aus die 2k-4k dps nur schaffen. Ihr wollt wissen warum? Ich kann euch sagen warum ich habe ein lvl 70er mage t6 BT/SWP equipt (keine angst hab nur so 4 sachen aus swp :-) )
> und schaffe so um die 2,5-3kdps (Feuergeskillt). An teufelsruch mache ich mit den 80er und paar anderen lvl 70er twinks ein DPS Duell meist stell sich heraus das die 70er twink mehr dps schaffen als manch ein 80er mit full t9. Deshalb lache ich euch aus.
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich an diesen lustigen Heilpala der meinte sein Schurke würde auf LvL 70 8kDPS Singletarget machen - mit blauen Sachen. xD


----------



## tyres2k9 (29. April 2010)

Mit Mage und den Buff +15% heute  komme ich im icc 25iger  auf 16k  bei sauerfang  bis die ersten adds kommen den  gehts  runter auf 12k   aber    t9 t8 hin und her Gear ist nicht alles  oft ist so das wen man die Boss Mechanik versteht und weis seine KLasse richtig zu nutzen bestimmte  situationen  richtig ausnutzen den kann man sein  dps gut genug pushen. 
Trinkets Richtig timen  bewegen  nur wen es sein muss keine unnötigen  cast pausen machen und überleben  gantz einfach.
Guids lesen  hilft in den meisten fällen.


----------



## Gnorfal (29. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Versteht ihr es immernochnicht?
> 
> 
> Es interessiert keinen wie groß euer E-PEN ist,* klar, wer nen kleinen hat fährt auch ein großes Auto aber trozdem.*
> ...


Das stimmt. Und zwar genauso, wie stimmt, dass jemand der sowas postet, nen noch kleineren hat...oder gar keinen.


----------



## chriss95 (29. April 2010)

Schurke 10k DPS ( 5800GS)
Mage 4900 Gs 6k DPS
Shamy Lvl 71 1,5k


----------



## Wabo (29. April 2010)

eleschami 10-11k (Mainchar)
unhoyDK 8-10k (Twink)


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (29. April 2010)

öhm leute... der te selbst hat schon verlangt den fred zu schließen... zwar etwas unhöflich aber so ist es ja immer wenn man wem hilft. wenn er´s dann kann is man ein arsch und die antworten waren "unqualifiziert"^^ nu lasst doch diesen fred endlich sterben. er hat es sich verdient.


----------



## Schustrij (29. April 2010)

ich mache
OVER NINE THOUSAND DPS !!


----------



## Rainaar (30. April 2010)

Tephis schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist ohne weitere Definitionen leider wenig hilfreich. Genauso wie ach so viele Anfragen in Dalaran & Co bei der Gruppen- / Mitstreitersuche.
> 
> Wo soll der Schaden gemessen werden? Für was für einen Zeitraum und unter welchen Bedingungen? Boss-Puppe, self buffed. Hinstellen, drauf halten, kein Zielwechsel und insbesondere nicht bewegen? Oder doch lieber "realistischere" Werte aus einer Instanz, einem Raid. Aber auch hier.. unter welchen Bedingungen, welche Buffs...
> 
> ...




Endlich mal einer der die nackten Tatsachen beschreibt ohne posen, ohne träumen! Schade das es von Deiner Sorte so wenige gibt.


----------



## dudubaum (30. April 2010)

hmm als pala ist es leicht dps zumachn


----------



## Aitaro (30. April 2010)

wenn dk wärst würd ich sagen, 

mit dem kopf von links nach rechts über die tastatur rollen und dabei mit der zunge über die leer tastestreifen.. als tank umgekehrt.. wichtig dabei is bei kampfrausch oder heldentum (heisst das so bei den allys? oO ) das die tastatur umgekehrt auf den boden legst und mit beiden füßen drauf springst ^^

aber spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hitcap erreicht? bringt nix wenn der "roflcopter" oder kreuzfahrerstoß ins leere geht ^^ ..

richtiges siegel drin?


----------



## The Reptil (30. April 2010)

Alles über 4k dps ist doch in heros nice 
ich bin schon mit weit über 400 Leuten durch alle heros gerauscht Spiele selber 5 tanks 1 heiler und ein paar dd´s 
das größte prob bei den heros ist das die mobs nicht lange genug stehen deshalb würde ich sagen beim trash 1,5 bis 3k dps sind normal und vollkommen ausreichen
das ist auch in etwa das was die meisten Leute fahren sogar hdr lässt sich locker mit 2k+ dps machen also was solls


----------



## marvin51 (30. April 2010)

ka woran es liegt equipp (sockel verzauberungen items) skill,oder du hüpfst zuviel in der gegend rum oder sowas


----------



## Lari (30. April 2010)

Die Frage ist ja nicht, ob man viel DPS macht, sondern wie, und da gibts nunmal ein paar Faustregeln.

1. Die Bewegung so gering wie möglich halten.
2. Vernünftige Skillung (nicht unbedingt, die Rubbel-Skillung mit theoretisch bester DPS, aber in sich schlüssig muss sie sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. gepflegtes Equip
4. mal drüber nachdenken, wann man was warum macht

Beispiel mein Jäger, und... hmm... nehme wir Modermiene:

Als Marksman beim Pull auf die CDs verzichten, da in guten Raids eh direkt der Kampfrausch kommt, trotzdem Tank hochschiessen. Sofort nach Beendigung seine CDs zünden und die relativ stumpfe Rota abfahren bis CDs wieder ready. Nun zum Bewegungs-Teil: Schleimsprühen ist klar, paar Schritte nach links oder rechts und passt. Kriegt man den Debuff schauen wo der Tank ist und mit Rückzug dort hinspringen und den Blubb abliefern und sich langsam unter Berücksichtigung der Autoshots wieder an den Boss rantasten.
Generell ist Rückzug ein äußerst genialer Spell, den eigentlich kein PvE Jäger, den ich bisher in 25er Raids dabei hatte, genutzt hat. Er kann aber die DPS Uptime ungemein erhöhen, wenn richtig genutzt. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass andere Klassen auch so kleine aber feine Spells haben.

Summa sumarum kommt mein Jäger so auf seine 11,5k DPS bei Modermiene, wenn er nicht irgendwelche kleinen Blubbs, die in der Mitte frei sind, rauskiten muss, weils sonst keiner macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss eben seine eigene kleine Taktik von Boss zu Boss entwickeln, um möglichst viel aus der Klasse rauszuholen. Dazu gehört dann auch Erfahrung und ein klein bisschen Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

